# Fossils Reveal Bus-Sized 2,500-Pound Snake



## News Bot (Feb 5, 2009)

*Published:* 05-Feb-09 03:00 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Molcolm Ritter, Associated Press

A 45-foot-long snake likely munched on crocodiles some 60 million years ago. 

*Read More...*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd like to see Austin Stevens wrestle his way out that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smithers (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG imagine the food bill keeping one of those


----------



## herptrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Smithers said:


> OMG imagine the food bill keeping one of those



Does sort of defy imagination. You might need to keep a heard of something like elephants or buffalo to keep it fed. You could probably get the hatchies started on pinkie elephants.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 5, 2009)

plenty of ferals to feed it, then you can start on pigs and buffalo.
cheers


----------

